
Show HN: Need some help on my resume - jtd00123
Hey guys, I recently graduated and am having trouble getting callbacks for a phone interview.  In the last two months I have been on only two technical interviews (one coding and one design), and while I technically passed (according to the interviewers), I have a feeling they went with someone with more experience.<p>I really need your help.  If you have the time, I would like some advice on how to edit my resume.  Thanks!<p>Here is the link:  <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;charlotte.craigslist.org&#x2F;res&#x2F;6775893373.html" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;charlotte.craigslist.org&#x2F;res&#x2F;6775893373.html</a>
======
rahulvarshneya
Here are some must-haves in your engineering resume:
[https://myresumeseed.com/engineering-
resume/](https://myresumeseed.com/engineering-resume/)

------
vfulco2
Remove objective. The employer doesn't care what you want. They have problems
in search of problem solvers. Write a short paragraph detailing your
strengths, achievements, hard skills and soft skills. Use the job descriptions
and openings you apply to as the form of your career objective. This is
considered a US-centric best practice.

My background: I run a professional career coaching service for global career
seekers in Shanghai, China. All the best.

------
bryanrasmussen
Suggestion: Move the work experience up so first, education comes after work
experience. Don't call it volunteer work, you did work for an organization
that I suppose has someone who will recommend you. List skills in a skills
section so that recruiter can focus quickly. If you built a content management
system I suppose that means skills used on that project include HTML5, CSS,
maybe some client side scripting?

~~~
jtd00123
Thanks! I'll definitely readjust my resume according to those recommendations.
Really appreciate it.

------
verdverm
Objective, the "reputable" part rubs me the wrong way.

Maybe say something like entry / first position where can learn / be mentored
/ grow skills

